

Show HN: Some stats, how are we doing? - sw007

We launched our site - GetInspired365.com exactly 10 weeks ago. In that time we've had 36,000 users, of which 30,000 have been unique. We've also just broken 100,000 page views and the average duration on the site is just shy of 2 minutes.<p>We started very slowly and in our first 6 weeks only had 130 users registered (email addresses given to us to receive daily doses of inspiration) and averaged around ~ 100 users a day coming to the site.<p>But now, we are averaging around ~ 1000 users a day coming to the site and have just broken the 500 mark for number of users registered on to our system.<p>We've made no money thus far (we plan on exploring ways of making money once we have an active user base) and have spent $100 on advertising.<p>We wondered how these stats compare to other sites who are in their early stage. If interested we can put a blog post together to explain exactly where our traffic comes from and how we've grown the site thus far - as we've learnt an awful lot in our 10 weeks thus far.<p>Finally, if you have any ideas on how we can improve the site further then we'd welcome suggestions. Thanks!
======
olalonde
I launched my blog 96 weeks ago and average about 50 visitors/day so I'd say
you're doing pretty well :). On a more serious note, you might be able to get
the kind of data you are looking for on <http://www.flippa.com> since people
who wish to sell their website usually publish their traffic/user stats.

~~~
sw007
Awesome thanks, I'll check that out. It seems like the hardest thing in the
world to get people to come to your site. I keep reading about people who have
1000s upon 1000s who are coming to their site and I just don't get how they've
done it! Perseverance and a little luck I guess.

------
sw007
Clicky - <http://www.getinspired365.com>

